# Against the Slave Lords Excerpts; 2nd Doctor Pre-order; and an Awakened Anthology!



## delericho (Jun 4, 2013)

Cracked had an article about game rules about a week ago, the first of which was about the Free Parking rule in Monopoly. That immediately reminded me of the Critical Miss article. I wonder if there's a connection there?

Edit: evidently not - JN notes that the Penny Arcade article was dated the 16th, white Cracked's is dated the 23rd.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 4, 2013)

I doubt it. Between the Monopoly documentary (which is pretty popular on Netflix streaming) and other sources (many of the articles associated with the retirement of one of the game pieces last year), there's been a fair amount of Monopoly reeducation campaign that's been going on in recent years, talking about how the house rules (money in Free Parking and not auctioning any space landed on and not purchased immediately) are a large part of why people thinks Monopoly sucks -- because they slowed it down and dumped a bunch of random chance into it, instead of making it much more negotiations and trading-based instead.

I think the Monopoly owners figured out that the boardgaming folks had been running the game down, and are pushing back -- at least they should hate the game as written, as opposed to the game as it's often played. (It's a much better game as written; when I play that way, games rarely last more than an hour, and are very bloody knuckled affairs.)


----------



## Fiddleback (Jun 4, 2013)

This is one of the major problems with Monopoly, as I may have pointed out elsewhere.  Everyone plays by the rules they think they know rather than as written.  And try telling some folks what the rules actually are and you'll wind up wanting to shoot someone.  Or them you.  Not for nothing do I call my column Do Not Pass Go.


----------

